# Changing indicator bulb in Renault Megane - tips?



## muffin1973 (30 Apr 2012)

Hi all

Our left indicator bulb has gone in the front of the car.  We have the bulb to replace it with and my husband and his brother tried to do it the other day.  They couldn't get access to change it though.  So we went to Halfords.  They couldn't get access either.  They said we'd have to go to a Renault garage to get it done.  Just wondering does anyone know how to do it???

thanks

M


----------



## niceoneted (30 Apr 2012)

Did they check the manual? Usually gives detailed instruction. Or try Utube for a video.


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Apr 2012)

Another masterpiece of French automotive design. 

Voir ici.


----------



## muffin1973 (1 May 2012)

Hi all

Niceoneted, my husband checked the manual and it basically said it's so complicated you'll have to bring it to a garage!

Dr Moriarty, don't talk to me, I hate the bloody car!! can't wait to get rid, IF we can get rid, nobody seems to want it    Actualy found that yahoo answer after I'd posted on here so the husband is going to try again and hope that it's just a matter of tightening it as opposed to having to change the bulb altogether.  

thanks

M


----------



## ericsson (1 May 2012)

This happened to me in my old megane also! Ended up bringing it to a main renault garage where they put it up on the ramp to change it and charged me about ten times the price of the lightbulb in the motor factor shop... although they did give me a complimentary car wash... meganes are known for it unfortunately!


----------



## newirishman (1 May 2012)

You could try the likes of Halford - they usually charge a flat rate of 10, 15 Euro or so for changing a bulb. But given what a read above, they might have a not-so-flat-rate for the Megane. Anyway, worth checking if you are near one.


----------



## muffin1973 (2 May 2012)

Ericcson, so how much did they charge you? are you in Dublin, if so which garage did you go to (did you have to make an appt?)

Newirishman, thanks but mentioned in my original post, tried Halfords and they couldnt' access it either unfortunately...


----------



## ericsson (3 May 2012)

Not sure tbh, think it was about 25euro! (approx. 2 years ago) Went to Bill Cullen Renault in Liffey Valley. Didnt make an appointment, i just dropped in and waited in the reception with a coffee. They were about 15-20minutes doing it in all.


----------



## muffin1973 (3 May 2012)

Ericsson, great thanks for that.  Can I ask did you bring your own bulb (we've already bought ours) or did they supply it?  Eur25 isn't too bad I guess!


----------



## ericsson (4 May 2012)

They supplied the bulb as far as I can remember. It wasnt too bad but I remember at the time thinking the bulbs only cost a couple of euro and that, although 25euro wasnt bad, any other car bulb could have been fitted in the motor factor shop for a third of that!


----------



## Northie (4 May 2012)

Hubbie had a Megane Salon a couple of years ago, managed to change the bulb himself but involved removing the entire front bumper.

One of the things that has put him off ever buying one again!!


----------



## bigjoe_dub (4 May 2012)

sounds like a mad design on the megane to change an indicator bulb. 

found this answer or yahoo

hi I'm a Renault mechanic and have done this many times and it is a terrible design... lock your steering out left or right depending on which side is blown you will see a removable cover which you might need a screwdriver to pop off..now this is tricky and make sure you take off your watch or your arm will get stuck put your hand up and feel around for a flat plastic leg about an inch long this is the holder that the bulb sits into then screws into the lamp most of the time the bulb isn't blown its just this holder comes loose so turn on your indicators and twist the holder to tighten it and they more than likely will start working again as this closes the contacts between the bulb and the lamp...if the bulb is blown twist the other way and keep pulling back while twisting so it will pop out when the legs get into position you will have to fiddle around the bulb/holder to get it down and out the gap in the panel as there isn't much room usually u have to take your hand out to give room for the bulb to come down then change the bulb and you should grease the rubber seal on the holder just makes twisting it back easier..fitment is the exact opposite of removal but it is tricky and will have to bend your hand over and back and twist around and in and out but if you have the patients you should have no problem...but say a prayer you just have to tighten it not change the bulb!

another guy posted this response. 

smash the cover using a blunt heavy object... such as a brick.. then rip out the bulb. then drive your car and stop suddenly, causing the driver behind u to crash into you.. then because it will be the other drivers fault..shhhh lol. they will have to pay for ur car to be fixed!


----------



## muffin1973 (4 May 2012)

Hi guys

Ericsson, you're not wrong there but just to have it done would be money well spent.  Will see if they are open on Sunday, thanks again.

Northie, once we have this car gone we'll be ABR for the rest of our lives (Anything But Renault!)

Bigjoe, thanks a mil, yeah i'd found that and sent it on to my OH but he still thinks it's too complicated for him (he knows nothing about cars) so I reckon we're going to throw money at the problem 

The seat belts are awful as well, they don't retract unless you feed them in, and the front passenger window hasn't worked for the last year.  Cant' wait till we can get rid.

M


----------

